# Will c6 kooks headers fit an 05 gto??



## DelawareGTO (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't know what year the corvette is but I know it's a c6. Any info would be appreciated. Also what would be the best long tube header to get for an 05 gto?


----------



## SRT LOL (Dec 1, 2011)

lmao no, theres no 'Best Header' Go with Kooks, American Racing Header, Stainless Works... pricey but made of quality metal and various sizes to choose from.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There is actually a best header... Maryland Speed did dyno testing and Kooks did the best... but you also pay for the best.

Dude, if they say they are made for a C6 then they are for a C6. If they say they are made for a GTO then they are for a GTO.


----------



## SRT LOL (Dec 1, 2011)

Okay since dyno results mean everything, get the Kooks Headers.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SRT LOL said:


> Okay since dyno results mean everything, get the Kooks Headers.


High quality material, perfect fitment, and dyno the best. I was reading a Ford mag about header comparisions for my gen Mustang and even their testing of the same car with back to back installs and dyno pulls showed the Kooks to put out better HP through the powerband and at peak. 1 other brand was right behind them which was cool to see. Maryland Speed did a similar style test with the GTOs and got similiar results. This to me makes me think Kooks is the best.

Anything else you have to add?


----------



## DelawareGTO (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. Buddy of mine was selling his for dirt cheap so wishful thinking on my part I guess that they'd fit ha. But guess I'll start saving for kooks


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

I have an 06 A4 I went with 1 3/4 ARH with high flow cats the car picked up 31 RWHP on the dyno the fit was great.
ARH
Volant CAI
Spintech cat back
Tune
12.73 109.78
on 235/40-18 stock tires


----------

